# Hen bleeding from vent!



## Meggy217 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi. My 21 week old RI Red started laying eggs two weeks ago at 21 weeks. She has been a great producer laying 12 eggs in two weeks. Everything seemed great until yesterday. The egg had blood on it and then she began bleeding from her vent. Her sister who is not yet laying has been pecking at her vent. Do you think she started laying too early? Does this sound like a prolapse? Advice is appreciated as we are new to raising chickens. We just got these two girls in May.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can pick her up and examine her vent to see if there is an obvious tear at the corner of her vent...this is an external wound and you can address that with some blood stop powder or even flour, which will work in a pinch. If it is an external wound at her vent corner, you can apply an emollient and antibiotic ointment after you have the bleeding stopped. 

If it's coming from inside her vent there isn't much you can do about stopping the bleeding but you can isolate her from the other bird and keep her in the dark. This will minimize her movements and keep her still enough that the bleeding may clot off and healing start to take place.

It would be really helpful if you could take pics of her vent so that it can be easily visualized and assessed.


----------



## Meggy217 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Bee. She stopped bleeding. We checked her vent and it was totally clean. I'm not sure what was wrong but today she laid and egg and was acting like herself without any bleeding.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had chickens have bleeding at times..not very often...and it shows on the eggs and sometimes even drips out of the vent. It happens and then you never really know why or what happened...but it goes away. 

I'm glad it was nothing serious.


----------

